# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم تطوير الشبكة الى 3.8.2 !!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تم تطوير الشبكة الى اخر نسخه حتى الآن ..

3.8.2 ... التي اطلقت رسمياً منذ قليل  ..

وبحمد الله تمت الترقية بنجاح ..

مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية أنت تتميز ..

دمتم مميزين ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
اخووي شبكه الناصره 
مجهووود مبااارك 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
لا عدمناااا جهودك المبذوله في خدمة المنتدى والصرح المبارك
لا خلا ولا عدم
موفق لكل خير 
دمت بود

----------


## كبرياء

مرآحب ..~!
يعطيك ربي ألف عآآفيه أخووي ..
دآم التميز .. 
كبريآء

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..

بارك الله في تلك الجهود ..


يعطيكم العافية يااارب..

وعساكم ع القووة..

دمتم في رقيّكم المعهود ..المُلامس للأُفق..

 موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار 
اخوووي* شبوووك*
بجد جهووودممـــــــــــيزه ،،بوركت جهووودكم الراائعه
التي تبث في النفس الاستمراريه والمزيدمن العطاء
معا دااائما نحو الرقي والتميز
دمت ودااام عطااائك المعهووودمنك 
وهذا ليس جديدعليك دااائما تطللعاااتك الى الافضل 
دمت وعين الله ترعاك 
تقبل تحياااتي...

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> تم تطوير الشبكة الى اخر نسخه حتى الآن ..
> 
> 3.8.2 ... التي اطلقت رسمياً منذ قليل ..
> 
> وبحمد الله تمت الترقية بنجاح ..
> 
> مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية أنت تتميز ..
> ...



 
شبكة الناصرة
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكوور اخي العزييز على هذا المجهوود 
بس عندي سؤال لا احد يضحك علي زين
ويش الميزه في هذه النسخه المميزه كما ذكرت 
كل الشكر لك دمت متميزا

----------


## همس الصمت

الله يعطيك الف عافية على الجهود المباركة
مع شبكة الناصرة نحن دائما نتميز ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## hope

يعطيك العآفيييهـ خيي ,, ع جهودك
وسعيك الدآئمـ للتميز ,, 

دمت بخيـر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله..
الله يعطيك الف عاافيه اخوي..
مجهود راائع تشكر عليه..
دائما نحو التميز مع شبكة الناصرة..
دمت بخير..

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

يعطيك العافية 

اخوي شبكة 

على التميز والمجهود الاكثر من رائع 

لحظة صندوق الرد متغير لايوجد خانة رقم الخط وانواع الخط 

اذا ممكن ترجعه لنا  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 

ما ننحرم من جديدك 

دمت بخير وسعاده

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> اخووي شبكه الناصره 
> مجهووود مبااارك 
> الله يعطيك العافيه 
> لا عدمناااا جهودك المبذوله في خدمة المنتدى والصرح المبارك
> لا خلا ولا عدم
> موفق لكل خير 
> 
> دمت بود



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 تسلمي على الحضور خيتي ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مرآحب ..~!
> 
> يعطيك ربي ألف عآآفيه أخووي ..
> دآم التميز .. 
> 
> كبريآء



  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 ربي يعافيك .. تسلمي ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..
> 
> بارك الله في تلك الجهود .. 
> 
> يعطيكم العافية يااارب.. 
> وعساكم ع القووة.. 
> دمتم في رقيّكم المعهود ..المُلامس للأُفق.. 
> موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
> دمت بعين المولى الجليل



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 الله يقويك ويعافيه ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار 
> 
> اخوووي* شبوووك*
> بجد جهووودممـــــــــــيزه ،،بوركت جهووودكم الراائعه
> التي تبث في النفس الاستمراريه والمزيدمن العطاء
> معا دااائما نحو الرقي والتميز
> دمت ودااام عطااائك المعهووودمنك 
> وهذا ليس جديدعليك دااائما تطللعاااتك الى الافضل 
> دمت وعين الله ترعاك 
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 تسلمي على الحضور الرئع خيتي ..

بوركتي .. وربي يعطيك الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> شبكة الناصرة
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مشكوور اخي العزييز على هذا المجهوود 
> بس عندي سؤال لا احد يضحك علي زين
> ويش الميزه في هذه النسخه المميزه كما ذكرت 
> كل الشكر لك دمت متميزا



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 تعديل الى المجموعات .. وهي خاصية .. جديد من بداية 3.8.0

ولكن هنا ليست مفعله ...

هذي اهم مميزاتها ..

والبقية تعديل اكواد لتناسب التطوير الجديد ..

تسلم على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> الله يعطيك الف عافية على الجهود المباركة
> 
> مع شبكة الناصرة نحن دائما نتميز ..
> 
> دمت موفق لكل خير ..



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> يعطيك العآفيييهـ خيي ,, ع جهودك
> 
> وسعيك الدآئمـ للتميز ,,  
> 
> دمت بخيـر



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

تسلمي .. بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله..
> الله يعطيك الف عاافيه اخوي..
> مجهود راائع تشكر عليه..
> دائما نحو التميز مع شبكة الناصرة..
> دمت بخير..



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 تسلمي على الحضور خيتي شذى ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> يعطيك العافية 
> 
> اخوي شبكة 
> 
> على التميز والمجهود الاكثر من رائع 
> 
> لحظة صندوق الرد متغير لايوجد خانة رقم الخط وانواع الخط 
> ...



 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 بإذن الله سوف يتم ارجاعه ..

وحذف مع التطوير الجديد ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد ..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
عسااااكم ع القوة خيي ... 
وربي يبارك في جهودكم .

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسملي على التواحد خيتي ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي 

ودوم التقدم  والتميز حليف هالشبكه الغاليه 

بالتوفيق والى الامام دائماً

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك .. 

تسلمي على الحضور المميز ..

دمتي بخير

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
. 

السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ،

شبكة  
جهود مميزه تسلم على جهودك الروعه :) ,, 
وربي يعطيك آلف عآآفيه ، 
وإن شآآء الله دوم التميز ، 
وعسآك ع القوة :) ,,

مآآنحرم تميزك  
تحيآآتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتي على التواجد ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------

